# How do you turn off speed warning?



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My husband is on a road trip and keeps complaining that the exceeded speed of 80mph keeps popping up. 

I can't remember how to turn it off and he needs my help. 

Anyone remember? I think it's in the car settings but maybe under mfd?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


>


It's not that he said that's off, it's the speed warning system which is in the mfd which tells you when you exceed the speed you manually set. Is it in mfd?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> It's not that he said that's off, it's the speed warning system which is in the mfd which tells you when you exceed the speed you manually set. Is it in mfd?


Let me take a second look. stand by


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

It should be under Driving Statistics (?) in the MFD. the screen where you can view mileage, digital speed, etc. One of the options is speed warning. Car is at the dealer right now otherwise I'd be more help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Not having luck in the MFD:


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

beaumisbro said:


> Not having luck in the MFD:


Well dang, it's possible I'm mixing it up with my old CC. Unless traffic sign recognition (which I don't have turned on) disables speed warning in the MFD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

It is in the MFD, but you can hide and unhide via a menu in the MIB2. 

Hit the ‘OK’ button on the steering wheel once the screen is displayed and it will reset it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> It is in the MFD, but you can hide and unhide via a menu in the MIB2.
> 
> Hit the ‘OK’ button on the steering wheel once the screen is displayed and it will reset it.


Thank you!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> My husband is on a road trip and keeps complaining that the exceeded speed of 80mph keeps popping up.
> 
> I can't remember how to turn it off and he needs my help.
> 
> Anyone remember? I think it's in the car settings but maybe under mfd?


And your husband does not have the OM with him? He can read, right?


----------



## Jim Millar (Jul 22, 2021)

I have cracked it. Go into Navigation Settings and you will find it. Just turn off. No more Bonggggs!


----------

